# Eagle takes down deer...



## *Andi

Whoa ...

Death match: Eagle takes down small deer...

A seemingly unlikely battle between a golden eagle and a baby deer was photographed by a camera trap set up to capture poachers seeking Russia's endangered tigers.

The three images captured by the camera cover a 2-second period, and show an adult golden eagle clinging to the deer's back. Its carcass was found two weeks later, just a few yards from the camera, initially puzzling researchers.

Photo and story at the link ...http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/09/24/death-match-eagle-takes-down-deer/?intcmp=features


----------



## MetalPrepper

Golden eagles are awesome....look at many different youtube vids of them taking down big prey like this.....they rawk!


----------

